# Ram Air Hood.



## Langor (Nov 2, 2007)

So I was looking on ebay and I ran into this hood. It has air ducts in the hood that routs it to the air filter box. It can come in Fiberglass or Carbon Fiber. I was thinking of getting the Carbon Fiber one, which I think might blend in nice with my Phantom Black Metallic GTO. What you guys think?

eBay Motors: 04-UP 06 05 PONTIAC GTO RAM AIR HOOD LS1 LS2 2004 2006 (item 270198578827 end time Jan-02-08 13:03:33 PST)


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

Is there anything to draw the air in? I read where it says it brings the air in above the intake but I didn't read anything saying the air is fed into the intake.


----------



## macgto7004 (Jul 22, 2007)

GTO JUDGE said:


> Is there anything to draw the air in? I read where it says it brings the air in above the intake but I didn't read anything saying the air is fed into the intake.


Yea, what he said. 
I see the pic shows an outlet on the underside of the hood, but the GTO is a bottom breather, so, unless there is some seperate associated duct work, then you would have to leave the lid off the air box in order for the "scooped" air to get in.

Russ


----------



## NJG8GT (Nov 14, 2007)

*Hood/Air*

Get a nice AEM Brute force Air Intake, and that would go nice with your hood. You'll be sucking the air in like crazy. And problally everything else that blows your way. Good Luck. Black carbon fiber should look okay.


----------



## PEARL JAM (Sep 6, 2005)

I have been drooling over that very same hood for years, but just couldn't caugh up the cash.


----------



## AlanSr (Jan 4, 2008)

God forbid....if I ever wrecked my Goat I would replace my hood with that one.


----------



## fattirewilly (May 26, 2006)

From the ebay link, "This item will fit 2004-2006 04-06 Pontiac GTO 4 dr Sedan models"

I guess we all must have overlooked that four door option...


----------



## gawexp (Nov 13, 2007)

I HADthis exact hood and left it carbon fiber-no paint. I have a black 06 and you could not tell it from a distance and it fit perfect. *****I did not "Pin" the hood and it blew off and shattered the wind shield and crushed the roof. I did not regret buying it, but could not spend another grand to replace it (put the stock back on).

Would I buy it again - prod not
Was I satisfied with it - YES, but when the desire and dust had settled, I realized that it was a lot of buck for little bang

If you do get it, it does look good and fits great --JUST Pin It*******OH did I mention that I was drag racing when I lost my hood


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

What broke on the hood causing it to come open??


----------



## gawexp (Nov 13, 2007)

The latch must have vibrated loose or the force of air when I let off at about 130mph, in any event the hood would flutter at speed (it is light weight). We had actually talked of hood pins on the way to the strip, but felt they were too 70's.

So I reccomend some way to attach it in addition to the center latch. If I had another grand to blow, I would get it again - but put flush Pins to hold it down and not look too bad.


----------



## GTO06 (Dec 7, 2006)

This hood is only Functianal on the 2004 the air intake from the hood dumps off to the right of the radiator mate up to the square box..the 05 and 06 air intake is different.

just my 2cents..

Morty


----------



## deg04gto (Feb 10, 2008)

Good to know


----------



## KyleGT05usmc (Feb 28, 2009)

no carbon fiber
no carbon fiber
no carbon fiber
x1234209358234

you won't be happy w/ it after a year. it browns and warps and will look like dick. get a fiberglass one if anything.


----------



## GoatU (Jul 24, 2007)

Yeah, Kyle,
Thanx for that input!
Someone with an SUV (spare on rear door) must have backed into my hood in a parking lot.
I was trying to justify this carbon fiber hood but you are 100% correct! (the S/H alone is $150) 
Especially with the GTOs higher than normal under-hood temperatures, it would cook both from inside and out. 
Talk about a "*Goat Bake*"! <biggrin.gif>


----------



## jpalamar (Jul 22, 2008)

Carbon fiber is only as good as the clear on it. My bike exhaust is CF and it is perfect after years. Fiberglass and cheaper and there isn't much weight difference so CF is more show IMO.


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

CF is much stronger then fiberglass.


----------



## KyleGT05usmc (Feb 28, 2009)

i agree it is a lot stronger, but the look is too much to risk IMO. not much dmg should happen to your hood w/o it being a pretty damaging accident already so...


----------



## jpalamar (Jul 22, 2008)

gawexp said:


> I HADthis exact hood and left it carbon fiber-no paint. I have a black 06 and you could not tell it from a distance and it fit perfect. *****I did not "Pin" the hood and it blew off and shattered the wind shield and crushed the roof. I did not regret buying it, but could not spend another grand to replace it (put the stock back on).
> 
> Would I buy it again - prod not
> Was I satisfied with it - YES, but when the desire and dust had settled, I realized that it was a lot of buck for little bang
> ...



+1 on the pins. All CF and fiberglass needs to be pined down


----------

